# what do you think are the 10 most reconizable game symbols



## Kitoth (Jan 19, 2011)

I want to create a solid top 10 list so here I am asking all of you for you list of the top 10 most recognizable gaming icons as far as items, power ups symbols, signs with no text and so on but NO CHARACTERS.

If you can't put them in a list from most recognizable to least its OK a list of 10 you most know off the top of your head will be fine. I'd like to create a list of what ppl think are the most well known if shown just a image of the item, power up and etc.

Here are my 10 in no real order just grabbing form the top of my head here.

1: The Umbrella logo form Resident Evil series
2: The Z Saber from Megaman X and Megaman Zero series
3: Fire flower form Mario games
4: Pokeball from Pokeman
5: Tri-force form Zelda series
6: Rings from Sonic series
7: Morph Ball from Metroid series
8: The Crystal from Final Fantasy series
9: The Crowbar from Half Life
10: M16 and its variations from Battlefield series.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 19, 2011)

Pacman!

well, maybe doesn't count for your rules, but it's the most recognizable symbol I can think of.


----------



## Willow (Jan 19, 2011)

Both the Heartless and Organization 13 symbols from Kingdom Hearts are pretty recognizable. 

The Ace Attorney logo(s) from..The Ace Attorney series

The Aperture Science logo from Portal

There's a few more.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 19, 2011)

Pyramid Head


----------



## Tycho (Jan 19, 2011)

the lambda logo for half-life

I would say the @ from many roguelikes but most of you fgts don't play good games.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 19, 2011)

Hitman


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 19, 2011)

Lambda and the quake 1/2/3 logo's.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 19, 2011)

Kitoth said:


> 5: Tri-force form Zelda series
> 8: The Crystal from Final Fantasy series


 
I would actually go with Master Sword and Hyrule shield for Zelda, and a Chocobo from FF. (chocobos are an animal, so they don't count as a character, right?)

Assault Rifle for Mass Effect
Grey Warden symbol (griffon) for Dragon Age
Horde/Alliance symbol for Warcraft
Terran/Protoss/Zerg symbol for Starcraft


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2011)

Hurhur.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hurhur.


What are those?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> What are those?


 
The killing floor perk symbols. It's the only game I play on a regular basis. I'm obsessed. :v


----------



## Zydala (Jan 19, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I would actually go with Master Sword and Hyrule shield for Zelda, and a Chocobo from FF. (chocobos are an animal, so they don't count as a character, right?)


 
wait why the shield? master sword MAYBE, but you'd know it was the master sword and the hylian shield because it has the triforce on it. so... the triforce is therefore more recognizable?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

1: The Umbrella logo form Resident Evil series
4: Pokeball from Pokeman
5: Tri-force form Zelda series
6: Rings from Sonic series
7: Morph Ball from Metroid series

I concur

9: The Crowbar from Half Life
3: Fire flower form Mario games

Swtich the fire flower for a mushroom and the crowbar for Î».

8: The Crystal from Final Fantasy series 
2: The Z Saber from Megaman X and Megaman Zero series

I don't know the first and not sure what the second refers to

10: M16 and its variations from Battlefield series.

No

Also the classic Quake symbol and Vault Boy.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 19, 2011)

Zydala said:


> wait why the shield? master sword MAYBE, but you'd know it was the master sword and the hylian shield because it has the triforce on it. so... the triforce is therefore more recognizable?


 
Speaking personally. :V The triforce is actually a pretty widespread Japanese symbol, so I prefer the sword and shield.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Zydala (Jan 19, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Speaking personally. :V The triforce is actually a pretty widespread Japanese symbol, so I prefer the sword and shield.


 
Yeah it's a pretty widespread symbol but no one's going to mistaken it for an ancient royal family crest on a forum for games is all I'm saying


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the Screw Attack logo from Metroid over the morph ball, but that just might be personal recognition. Despite it's "obvious" factor, I think the "Halo" is easily one of the most reconizable.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 19, 2011)

SMB3 1UP
SMB Series "?" block
Quake logo
The Q2 logo seems to be the inspiration for the Euro currency symbol.

The HL lambda
Cherries, or just about any Pac-Man fruit

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 19, 2011)

And of course the Assassins Creed logo.


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2011)

â–²
â–² â–²

:3c

EDIT: wtf I actually can't triforce here.


----------



## cad (Jan 19, 2011)

Below logos more or less symbolises my childhood.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 19, 2011)

Crowbar? No. Crystal? No. Z-saber? No.  M16? No (or at least, not for the 'game'). Morphball? No. Samus as a morphball? Yes.

Legendary symbol from Halo should be up there :v L4D pills and/or med pack. Bioshock drill or big daddy doll. Deadrising combo weapons.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 19, 2011)

Vault-boy (see above)

The Counter-Strike silhouette:





The Duke Nukem text:





The Call of Duty star:





The Final Fantasy font:





The Snork:





The Team Fortress logo:





Doomguy:





The Madcat:





The SNES logo:


----------



## Riley (Jan 19, 2011)

All hail.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 19, 2011)

Riley said:


> (for a more classic approach)
> 
> 
> All hail.


 
I am somewhat reassured that I recognized that gun.


----------



## cad (Jan 19, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Doomguy:


Oh god, how could I forget him? I've always liked staring at him while playing Doom, the face gives the HUD a whole lot of personality.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to be damn near shitting it when this made its hypnotic sound (one which I find myself loving so much).


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

brb killing everything with exploding green vomit


----------



## Tycho (Jan 19, 2011)

Riley said:


> All hail.


 
FLAK MONKEY!


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> brb killing everything with exploding green vomit


Your cause is just, your will is strong...
... and your gun is very, very large.

Edit:




I love this sphere, it looks so cool.

Edit 2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doom logo by Don Punchatz.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

And the XBox 360 logo as well.

Oh, and: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surprised no one got this one yet:


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Don't forget



What a bastard.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2011)

Since all the good ones were taken.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

No contest.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


>


 
I don't think enough people played the Oddworld games


----------



## Browder (Jan 20, 2011)

Do I win?


----------



## Azure (Jan 20, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


>


Don't worry, I understand you :3. The new one is coming soon as well. 

My list:

Mushroom from Super Mario (NES)
Triforce from Legend of Zelda (SNES)
Lambda symbol from HL (PC)
Star from Super Mario (Any)
Vault Boy from Fallout (Any)
Screw Attack from Super Metroid(SNES)
BJ Blasckowictz from Wolfenstein (looks just like doom guy and actually preceded him)
And the only multi player map I ever enjoyed ever.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I don't think enough people played the Oddworld games


 
You haven't lived til you've played OddWorld


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't believe none of you guys have posted this.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I can't believe none of you guys have posted this.



Post #13 
:3c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

-Fire Flower (SMB)
-Starman (SMB)
-Mushroom (SMB)
-1-up Mushroom (SMB)
-PokeBall (Pokemon)
-Ring (Sonic)
-Item Block (SMB)

I give up


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

both fairly recognizable IMO






The N is unmistakable.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2011)

Tycho said:


> both fairly recognizable IMO


Yeah! Everyone knows bacon!


----------



## Azure (Jan 20, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The N is unmistakable.



Does it stand for  ******?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Yeah! Everyone knows bacon!


 
:roll:

They used their logo as a power-up symbol in a lot of their games, too.



Azure said:


> Does it stand for  ******?


 
Well, the N64 WAS colored black by default...






You HAVE to know this one if you're any kind of self respecting retro gaming fan.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 20, 2011)

what most gamers and non gamers think when they hear videogames. mass muder.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

weak troll is weak

go find a powerup

punch some bricks, maybe one of them will have one

or smash some TVs


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 20, 2011)

Tycho said:


> weak troll is weak
> 
> go find a powerup
> 
> ...


 It wasn't a troll.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> It wasn't a troll.


 
You're SERIOUS about that statement you made then? Do you really think the "video games = violence" association is that pervasive amongst GAMERS? Come on, that's nonsense.

edit: I can recognize a fair amount of the weapons in that pic, but not due to video games.  Go fig.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 20, 2011)

Tycho said:


> You're SERIOUS about that statement you made then? Do you really think the "video games = violence" association is that pervasive amongst GAMERS? Come on, that's nonsense.
> 
> edit: I can recognize a fair amount of the weapons in that pic, but not due to video games.  Go fig.


 
Yea it mostly non gamers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

The Q3A logo is a fucking legend.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)




----------

